# Landman's projects



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

As I said in my introduction, I like to work with recycled wood. This one was done about 10 years ago. I found a piece of Douglas fir 3X10 about 16ft long in a creek. Some kids had used it as a bridge for their ATV's. It had broken and they left it. I used it to make a hope chest for my daughter who was leaving for university.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work on the chest. It's nice to see discarded, forgotten wood given new life.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Around the same time my other daughter announced she was pregnant. I had come across some maple from an old barn that had been dismantled. Made a changing table out of that.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*Lee Valley Base Cabinet*

Built this cabinet with plans from Lee Valley. The only thing new in it are the hardware and the plywood for the sides and top. The rest is stuff I found around the shop. The deck is made of cherry cut & relaminated from an old cutting board. The drawer fronts are the remnants of the Douglas fir used in the hope chest above.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent work!
Is the cedar lining recycled too?


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

```

```



bladeburner said:


> Excellent work!
> Is the cedar lining recycled too?


 No. That was the thin tongue and groove stuff you buy for closets or wainscoting.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

One day I was talking to a man who was restoring a 150 year old barn built by his great grandfather. He had made 4 x 6 beams out of ash for this and had piled the outside boards in a field with crosspieces. It was gray but solid. I bought the whole pile. I used some to make the wood structure of my '34 Chevy. GM cars of the thirties had "composite bodies" consisting of a wood frame over which the steel was nail & screwed. You can see the car in the posting above under "show us your shop".


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Landman, you are an INCREDIBLE woodworker!!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Travico, but I have a lot to learn. I still have to make dovetails and I'm still having problems with making things square.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

And here is the upper chest of the Lee Valley tool combo. The carcass is made from butternut cutoffs I got from a furniture maker and the drawer fronts are applewood. I had asked the orchard owner to keep the trunks of whatever he cut that fall, which he did but he cut it up in firewood lengths. So that's why I could only use it on small items. Boy that's stuff is hard to work with. The two mahogany pieces in the front panel are from a real hard and heavy mahogany that I got from a pallet. Unless it's something else that looks like mahogany.

I never did get this one right. You have to be deliberate when opening the drawers as they tend to cock and jam and a few of them seem to stick at the back.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Making draws that actually work is a craft all in itself. 

Everything you've posted is beautiful and being made from recycled materials makes it even more outstanding. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Great stuff. And that's awesome about the Chevy.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome work! Your very talented. Wish I could find stuff like you've found....maybe I should just look harder....


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Up until now, I thought that you could only make beautiful heirlooms out of expensive hardwood bought from the lumberyard. You've opened my eyes to what you can do with Douglas fir and other remnants.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Really nice work! 

What was the finish on the hope chest? In the middle picture it looks almost like a milk paint, but the third pic after top coating shows it with a lot of depth.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

chopnhack said:


> Really nice work!
> 
> What was the finish on the hope chest? In the middle picture it looks almost like a milk paint, but the third pic after top coating shows it with a lot of depth.


Chopnhack, the middle picture was a stain, can't remember which one, likely mahogany. I seem to remember several coats of varnish, with sanding with very fine paper between coats. It was over 10 years ago.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Great stuff. And that's awesome about the Chevy.


I had quite a bit of that white ash left after doing the frame for the car so my wife had the idea of building a new staircase to our basement with it. We did it together. we hired a real carpenter to build the stringers then we put the ash on it.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Pauley said:


> Awesome work! Your very talented. Wish I could find stuff like you've found....maybe I should just look harder....


After a while you just "see" it wherever it is. I've even picked pieces on the side of the highway. I remember during my early working years there was an avid woodworker at work. He called himself a scrounger. I thought he was nuts. Why bother when the lumber store if full of nice new stuff. I've turned into him....go figure.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice looking stairs. It was definitely a group effort.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I'll post my old projects here at the risk of boring everyone and I'll start a different thread for my current project as I feel the need for help coming.

Somewhere on this forum I saw a storage bench someone has made where you can sit and put on or remove your boots. My wife had purchased a piano bench at a yard sale to do just that, except it was too high and the compartment under the lid was too shallow for mitts, scarves tuques etc. So I shortened the sides while keeping the feet and the top molding. I took the spreader between the legs and the boards from the shallow compartment which were walnut and made a front. I used some veneer from an old tv cabinet and made a back and a bottom for the box. Narrowed the lid and made a walnut frame as it was veneer also. The photo with the clamps shows the full sized lid on top. You can see as well that I sanded through the veneer in one corner of the new smaller lid.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

My youngest daughter saw that mitt box and wanted one for her front entrance. I made hers with flatcar oak. That is a rare species of oak which comes from the deck of railroad flatcars. All kidding aside, I was lucky to get three of these decking boards, about 3 x 9 which had fallen off as the flatcar deck which had been used for a bridge was being lifted to be loaded on a float. It is weathered and has a nice brown shade. Once you get all the crud off it is actually quite nice. As you can see it finished up almost like the walnut in the other one. 

So I ripped up some of that for the box & feet. For the lid I used "significant" wood. The Light pine board at the top is from the deck of the house where she grew up, the mahogany board below it came from a door jamb from her hairstyling shop, the one with the tape came from an apple tree I cut in front here, the thin one with the nail holes is from the screen door of her great-grandfather's house. I used some flatcar oak for the lid surround. For the molding I made a paper pattern from the one on the former piano bench and drilled all the holes with forstner bits.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work...My only complaint with using reclaimed lumber is that it is hard on cutting edges of tools. I have done my share of reclaiming wood. Results can be stunning but I spend a lot of time sharpening tool edges.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome woodworking Thanks for showing


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

burkhome said:


> Nice work...My only complaint with using reclaimed lumber is that it is hard on cutting edges of tools. I have done my share of reclaiming wood. Results can be stunning but I spend a lot of time sharpening tool edges.


 
I have a couple of old blades I use just for that. The trouble is, I sometimes forget to put them on. Your comment is timely, I was just starting to look for a sharpener.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*The Tap & die case*

During the restoration of the old Chevy I was always looking for my taps & dies, at least the ones that weren't in the original kit. So I made a case using scraps from around the shop and laid out all the holes in the insert. My son-in-law's grandfather was a whiz with a scrollsaw so he cut out the insert for me. Later cancer got him. They asked me to do his urn. I sent them looking for some of his scrollwork in his shop and added it to the urn. It is maple on a walnut base.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a walnut frame and a walnut box. The other box has cherry sides with an apple lid with ash frame.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You're posting some nice looking work. Thanks for sharing it with us. I'm liking the tap and die box. Nice work on the urn. Even more fitting and special that it's for a fellow woodworking.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You're posting some nice looking work. Thanks for sharing it with us. I'm liking the tap and die box. Nice work on the urn. Even more fitting and special that it's for a fellow woodworking.


Thanks Steve. I think I'll make cases like that for my pullers, punches and several other tools.

My son in law's family were very appreciative of the urn. They all said that Ray himself would approve. He was a very nice fellow.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

And here's the last of my previous projects. My take on a Gerstner Hobby Chest. I use it to store my car cleaning & detailing products. I made it with recycled mahogany door jambs that I had saved from the renovation of my daughter's hairstyling shop.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I gotta say, You sure know how to drag the "gorgeous" out of used lumber.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*The framing jig case*

My framing jig was still in its floppy cardboard box so I decided to build it a case. I used some thin oak that was the result of removing the routed layer from church pew ends. The lid is apiece of ash laminated with a piece of maple left over from the treasure chest. The bottom is from a wooden TV cabinet.Assembled the box and cut off the lid.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I made some little blocks to hold the rods in place and glued them in.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Added a bit of paint and a bit of stain.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I love the hope chest. You've got my wheels turning now.lol

How far north in Ontario are you?


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

chancey1483 said:


> I love the hope chest. You've got my wheels turning now.lol
> 
> How far north in Ontario are you?


Kapuskasing.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

landman said:


> Kapuskasing.


Nice. Been through there a few times.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

It is done.

My wife is making noises about cabinet like end tables that she saw at the neighbours. Looks like it will be my next project and my first crack at cabinet making. That will get its own thread as I will need to be coached along.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*The Stable*

This was built as a result of my wife's request for a new "stable" for our outdoor nativity scene. I got some old boards from a relative and made a loose copy of a much smaller one they are drawing in a raffle at church.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a cool stable. Love your projects.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Landman, I really enjoyed this thread, thanks for all the inspiring projects. The origin of the wood adds another dimension to the story of every project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*The Kenbo frame spline jig*

Grabbed a coffee and reviewed Kembo's video, then made a honest effort at making one. Next come the frames.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

The Credit Union where I store my few meagre dollars uses a cardboard box for the lost & found items. I decided to build a wooden box for them. So I took some of the black ash that fell in that storm last fall for the box. 









Then I took an edge board from the Elm that fell in front of the high school in the same storm for the centre of the lid.









And a bit of flatcar oak and walnut for the rest of the lid. 









Cut, planed, ripped. glued until it started looking like a box.















By the way the bottom is an old computer desk shelf.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That'll be a nice box. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Sanded down, read for stain








After a light coat of stain








Those panels will line the inside (Hopefully they won't look too garish).







[/ATTACH]

The black smudge in each photo is in the camera. I cleaned the lens and it is still there. I guess I need a new one.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good, Landman. I'm not sure I'm loving the fabric but I do like the box. The fabric pattern reminds me of an old hotel's wall paper. Not that that's a bad thing, mind you. Besides the taste of style, it's coming along great :thumbsup:


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not sure about it either, Steve . I had asked my wife for faux suede or something similar. She said that gold stuff is all she had. For that reason, they won't be glued into the box, just press fitted. If they turn out unacceptable, I'll have to splurge and go buy my own faux suede.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

There it is. In the end, even my wife didn't like that fabric. So I went fabricless. The only reason I had wanted to line it is that the center bosrd of the lid has a big saw gouge on the underside and I wanted to use it anyway. So I used a scrap panel instead.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I can't seem to get away from snipe. I sand it down until you can't see/feel it and yet the minute I put stain on, it sticks out like a sore thumb. I guess it leaves a different texture.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah snipe is hard to get away from. I try to leave about 6-7 extra inches to account for it. But, sometimes you just can't.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Is that planer snipe or jointer snipe?


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Is that planer snipe or jointer snipe?


 Planer.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*The puzzle frame*

One day my wife saw a puzzle that reminded her of this photo of her when she was little.









Turns out it has 2000 pieces and is 27 x 39 inches.









Once we had assembled it she decided it would look nice with a frame. Turns out I had two walnut boards which would do fine. Jigged them up to straighten one edge, then ripped them up.















Planed them down to 3/4".


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Gonna make a beautiful frame. I LOVE black walnut.

Mark


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*the puzzle frame*

Hey, landman, what's that car in the background of post # 43?

Is it a purist piece? Here is my Buick, built it in 1996. Biggest Buick ever built. 143" wheel base. You can tell I modified mine. 
Like your thread, for sure.

Dale in Indy


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Smith Brother said:


> Hey, landman, what's that car in the background of post # 43?
> 
> Is it a purist piece? Here is my Buick, built it in 1996. Biggest Buick ever built. 143" wheel base. You can tell I modified mine.
> Like your thread, for sure.
> ...


 Your Buick looks like a series 90 Limited. Mine is a pipsqueak beside that. '34 Chevrolet Master, 5 window coupe.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I LOVE your car, always loved those 5-window cars. 

Yep, it's a 41 Buick Limited. Dad was a Buick dealer in 40's -60's, so came to love them old Buick's naturally. 

I kept the big frame, installed all mid 90's front and rear Vette aluminum suspensions, and new Vette crate LT-1 engine, computer and all. Wonderful cruiser. Been a hot rodder since the 50's, do all my own work. Love getting dirty.

I like the colors of your Chevy. Cool piece. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine has a Chevy engine too... the stovebolt variety.:laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Got to love dim dare STOVEBOLTS. six in a row, makes it go, maybe........hehehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

After a morning of work, an early afternoon with the tax lady, there was enough time left to do the routing. Rabbet underneath, 1/2 roundover on the inside, 3/8 beading bit on the outside.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Cutting time. The long sides were at the limit of the mitre gauge.















All corners ended up nice except one. Turns out there is a slight taper in the board. How did that happen! D**n gremlins. :furious:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love it. It'll look fine man!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

There it is. Wife seems happy, says it's "not bad".


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Really extra nice! How are you keeping the puzzle together?


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

johnnie52 said:


> Really extra nice! How are you keeping the puzzle together?


 We glued it to a piece of hardboard. Put the puzzle face down, sprayed some adhesive and carefully placed a pre-cut piece of hardboard on it then pressed it down.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks really good on the mantel. Great job!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Another fine piece Landman, :thumbsup:


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

One day recently my youngest granddaughter told us it was her in the puzzle. So we took this photo to check.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

About a month ago I built a tool cabinet to use in our little basement shop. It is made entirely with junk, offcuts sand whatever. The top is two pieces of leftover oak plywood laminated together. The sides are panels from an old computer desk. They're not even veneer, they're woodgrained paper over particle board. The back is poplar plywood subfloor that I ran trough the planer to smooth it up. The frames are offcuts. The drawer fronts are from an elm log I found at the garden yard waste place. It was standing in front of the high school and fell in a windstorm a few years ago.

http://whttp://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=239458&thumb

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=239458&thumb=1

It currently serves as a support for my garage diorama (Modelling is my other hobby). It will eventually be the base for my vented spray booth.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=239466&thumb=1

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=239474&thumb=1


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a case I made for a friend to store his pocket watch collection. It is made of oak (church pews), elm (fell in a storm) and flatcar oak (from the deck of a flatcar). It is the colums and drawer fronts.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Shelf to store my granddaughter's Shopkin collection.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Pretty awesome stuff. I always thought of myself as a non wood waster but I bow to the champ.


----------

